# Which supplements we can take for Depression ?



## Balaka (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi Buddies...

I hope that you will be fine here . I have to ask that which supplements would you suggest to prevent us from depression which is severe in its results .

Memphis Personal Trainer


----------



## sas2012solar (Sep 26, 2011)

*from*

From personal experience...

Go out and get some snus from a gas station. Its Swedish lip tobacco.

That or do what worked for me, smoke 3 American spirit cigs per day.

If your of age of course. And don't flame me!

From personal experience you will not only get relief (and strongly at that), from severe depression, but all other legal herbs have done next to nothing except take my money.

(Coming from someone who has had pretty constant severe depression since age 12, but has has been pretty much clear of depression since starting to smoke american spirits at age 22. (8 years).

Not saying its the cure, but its the best BY FARRRRRR natural legal cure there is... if your of age.

Srry to hear your super depressed. Just offering you advice I wish someone could have given me!


----------



## sas2012solar (Sep 26, 2011)

*and*

Im not going to push this constantly anymore.. not that I go on this site all the time anyways!!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

http://www.walmart.com/browse/Cell-Phones/Prepaid-Cell-Phones/_/N-7tpbZaq90Zaqce/Ne-2p4jhttp://www.wholehealthmd.com/ME2/di...es&tier=2&id=D1125ACA7F3B4E8CA424BEB803BC3CD8

http://www.wholehealthmd.com/ME2/di...me&tier=2&id=4A87BBAE27BA46229D9C4FACAAA6602F


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

I honestly don't think you are going to treat depression with supplements. If, however, you are deficient in any nutrients then that may be exacerbating your depression. It would be a good idea to eat healthy and take some supplements but no supplement will help with your depression.

Drugs, including herbs, can be bought under the pretense of dietary supplements. I include herbs in this because medicinal herbs *ARE* drugs. That should be bore in mind when taking something every day. There are some things that maybe give you a mood lift but you will still need to take steps to deal with the depression. No vitamin or mineral will cure you of it.

Read Patrick Holfords "Optimum Nutrition Bible." It is full of great info on nutrition and supplements...


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

maybe magnesium malate... i'm going to go for sure on the vitamin D3 (in liquid form or gel capsules), most SA people probably see little sun


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

lazy said:


> maybe magnesium malate... i'm going to go for sure on the vitamin D3 though, most SA people probably see little sun


I took a bunch of vitamin d3, tried sunlight therapy and it didn't make any difference. I personally think all of that is a scam. I get plenty of exercise, eat right, etc and none of it helped.


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

jamesd said:


> I took a bunch of vitamin d3, tried sunlight therapy and it didn't make any difference. I personally think all of that is a scam. I get plenty of exercise, eat right, etc and none of it helped.


hmm, what form vitamin D3 was it in? Gel Capsule, Tablet, or Liquid Droppers (in MCT oil?), also did you take it with meals? And, for how long did you continue taking the D3?

Also by sunlight therapy did you actually mean going out to see the real sun or are you referring to bright light therapy while indoors?


----------



## sas2012solar (Sep 26, 2011)

*here's one*

Check out consumer reports.

Its this rare algae that grows in pristine lakes near China's wilderness areas.

They have it at CVS, not too expensive.

Its called Take Charge Of Your Life... bout 24.99/ bottle.

Main ingredient: YOU


----------



## illusivelife (Nov 10, 2011)

I've had some good results with 5-htp and l-theanine. 5-htp is a precursor to serotonin which is an essential neurotransmitter in the brain for basically a healthy, happy mind. Some depressed folks, like me, have a lack of this amino acid so it works but your results with this supplement may vary. It gives me a good sleep, however I get some pretty vivid dreams and usually puts me in a calm, relaxed state of mind. I get pretty drowsy if I take too much though. I usually take it right before bed to counter this and let my brain produce some serotonin overnight for the next day haha.

L-theanine is an amino acid found in green tea. It's the relaxing ingredient in the tea, however there's small amounts in the actual green tea itself so there's an extracted form in a pill you can buy at a local health store or online. I notice that I get more relaxed the more I take at a time. I usually take it every time I'm feeling a bit anxious and it actually does help calm me down. 

I've done my researching and I've discovered that these 2 are basically the two biggest supplements that have been working for me. Not a permanent fix, but still helps keep you in a good mood without any of the side effects that antidepressants or any other supplements give you. Hope this helped


----------



## renski (May 9, 2007)

5-htp does work, but it's a short term gain. If I pop one of those before bed one night, I usually feel great the next day. It may last for a week if I continue taking it, but then you just level out and things start becoming hopeless again.


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

Balaka said:


> Hi Buddies...
> 
> I hope that you will be fine here . I have to ask that which supplements would you suggest to prevent us from depression which is severe in its results .
> 
> Memphis Personal Trainer


Last year I started taking Fish Oil/Omega 3, B-complex, Vit D, along with my multi-vitamin. After a couple of weeks, I felt as good as I had on the generic Prozac I had been taking.

It did seem to level off and wasn't as effective after a few months. But then again, I wasn't as consistent with taking it. I didn't take them regularly at all over this past summer and my depression was the worst it's been in a while. Starting again in September, I've been trying to be more consistent about taking them again.

I've been hesitant to go back on anti-depressants, but not sure if I'll be able to make it through the winter without help. I just saw my doctor this week and she suggested I try SAMe for 6 weeks to see if I notice a difference. I'm going to try it.


----------



## sandradavis (Nov 15, 2011)

Yes I think that a natural diet with fresh fruit and vegetables helps with any problem.
You may also find it helpful to Google 5HTP, essential oils 'aromatherapy' (to burn in an infuser) and SAD lamps, with best wishes for finding what else works for you.
Hope this will help you!!


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Vitamine D3, B12, l methylfolate, same and TMG are effective.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Taurine to help support feelings of well being is what helped my depression


----------



## NjoyDfriendZ (Nov 16, 2011)

*St johns wort, Kava Kava, Valerian*..


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

NjoyDfriendZ said:


> *St johns wort, Kava Kava*,Valerian..


I have heard good things about the first two. Had St Johns wort just out of highschool and it helped to control my depression and moods.

Also, eat a healthy diet, exercise and not drinking will help you a lot.


----------



## namespace11 (Jul 3, 2011)

Erythrina Mulungu is known for relieving anxiety/depression comparable to Kava Kava. It is prepared into a tea or tinture. Although, extract form seems to be most preferred. 

*Main Uses:* 


for mental disorders (depression, anxiety, stress, hysteria, panic disorders, compulsive disorders, etc.)
as a sedative for insomnia, restlessness, and sleep disorders
for liver disorders (hepatitis, obstructions, high liver enzyme levels, sclerosis, etc.)
for high blood pressure and heart palpitations 
for drug and nicotine withdrawal
* Properties/Actions:* 
anti-anxiety, antibacterial, antidepressant, anti-inflammatory, antimycobacterial, anti-spasmodic, hepatotonic (tones, balances, strengthens the liver), hypotensive (lowers blood pressure), sedative*.*


----------

